# Idaho! Boise/meridian/caldwell/nampa areas



## rudie (Feb 26, 2007)

PM me or post here if you live in any of these areas, my group can always use new people to game with us. We mostly play DnD, but we also like starwars d20, a few of us are interested in world of darkness and fireborn, though we have never played either. We are mostly looking for people 16-20 years old.


----------

